# New Haunter checking in



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello Everyone! I've been lurking the forum for around a week now, and realized that I haven't introduced myself yet. I'm James, from Birmingham, Alabama. I have been haunting for a few years now, and have just realized that there are other people like me out there. I have worked the two major professional haunts in the Birmingham area in the past, then decided to build my own. I am currently haunting for my own personal pleasure, but also talking to a local Special FX studio about running a large haunt next year in partnership with them as a not-for-profit. Nice to be here, and hope to start contributing to the community very soon.


----------



## Decrepit Desecr8shun (Aug 10, 2009)

*We Welcome ALL Biohazardous Material!!!*

I'm a new DIS-member as well!!! Plzd 2 make your tainted aquaintance...I extend a hardy welcome & a decrepit handshake to you fellow haunter! Have fun & enjoy!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum, BioHaz!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Glad to have you here James.


----------



## sparky (Dec 7, 2006)

Welcome BioHazardCustoms ..... going to do your own haunt :voorhees: excellent!!!!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome BHC!


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Welcome to the party!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Greetings and welcome to the forum, it's amazing how many newb's we're getting in here, the more the merrier...er, scarier!!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

welcome to the madhouse!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. Fresh blood, we love fresh blood.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome to the forum James


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Hey, thanks for the warm welcomes, everyone! I'm in the middle of numerous projects right now, and hopefully will have a few tutorials to post up in the very near future.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the dark side James!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Hi and welcome !!!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Welcome aboard! nice to have yah here.


----------

